# Si tratta / si parla



## Psychodelica

Ciao a tutti,

Aiutatemi, vi prego! Si puo' dire:
"*Nel* brano audio/libro/racconto/testo *si tratta / si parla* di..." o solo "*Il* brano audio/libro/racconto/testo *tratta / parla* di..."?

Se faccio una domanda come devo dire:
"Di che cosa *si tratta / si parla nel* brano audio/libro/racconto/testo" o basta dire solo "Di che cosa *si tratta / si parla*"?
Posso dire cosi': "Di quali paesi *si tratta / si parla nel *brano audio"?


----------



## infinite sadness

Tutte le tue opzioni mi paiono corrette, per cui non capisco da dove originino i tuoi dubbi.


----------



## Psychodelica

infinite sadness said:


> Tutte le tue opzioni mi paiono corrette, per cui non capisco da dove originino i tuoi dubbi.



Non sono sicura se sia possibile dire "si tratta *nel libro*" o "il libro si tratta" o "il libro tratta". Mi sembra che la seconda frase non sia corretta dal punto di vista grammaticale, giusto?
Quindi tutte le mie frasi sono corrette?


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì, esatto, "il libro si tratta" non si può dire, ma tutte le altre frasi mi sembrano corrette.


----------



## Gerosolimitano

Si puo' dire:
"Nel testo si parla di tale argomento"
"Nel testo si tratta tale argomento"
"Di cosa parla il testo?"
"Che argomento tratta il testo?"

Per semplificare, in un libro si parla di un argomento, oppure si tratta un argomento (senza di).

Ciao
G


----------



## francisgranada

Psychodelica said:


> ... "il libro si tratta" ...


 Questa frase non va bene perché una volta espresso il soggetto "il libro" non ha senso il "si" impersonale.

In generale, cioè non appunto con il verbo corrispondente a "trattare", secondo me questa logica vale anche nella tua lingua materna


----------



## giucuo2004

La domanda posta da Psychodelica, riguarda l’uso del Si impersonale. La regola dice che nella costruzione col Si impersonale, la particella si ha il valore di soggetto indefinito; è possibile usare la costruzione impersonale con qualsiasi verbo intransitivo o transitivo attivo alla terza persona singolare ma senza un oggetto espresso.


Quindi è corretto dire: 
Nel brano si tratta / si parla di..  (in questa frase manca il soggetto espresso e la particella Si ha il valore di soggetto indefinito)
"Il brano tratta / parla di..."? (in questa frase è presente il soggetto, che è “Il brano” e quindi non si può usare il si impersonale)

È sbagliato dire: 
"il libro si tratta"
Perché, come giustamente fa rilevare francisgranada, una volta espresso il soggetto "il libro" non ha senso il "si" impersonale


----------



## Nino83

Psychodelica said:


> Si puo' dire:
> "*Nel* brano audio/libro/racconto/testo *si tratta / si parla* di..." o solo "*Il* brano audio/libro/racconto/testo *tratta / parla* di..."?
> 
> "Di che cosa *si tratta / si parla nel* brano audio/libro/racconto/testo" o basta dire solo "Di che cosa *si tratta / si parla*"?
> Posso dire cosi': "Di quali paesi *si tratta / si parla nel *brano audio"?



Quindi. 
trattare qualcosa (verbo *transitivo*) = parlare *di* qualcosa (verbo *intransitivo*, preposizione *di*) 
nel libro si tratta un argomento molto importante = nel libro si parla *di* un argomento molto importante 
che cosa (accusativo, compl. oggetto) tratta il libro? = *di* che cosa (genitivo, compl. di specificazione) parla il libro? 

Invece, il verbo _trattar*si* *di*_ (*riflessivo, intransitivo*) ha un altro significato. 

trattarsi di (*intransitivo*) = essere 

*di* che cosa *si* tratta? = che cos'è? 
*si* tratta *di* una bella storia = è una bella storia 

Quindi, la risposta alla tua domanda è: 
_che cosa tratta il libro/*di* che cosa parla il libro__?_ 
_che cosa *si* tratta (gli autori trattano) nel libro/*di* che cosa *si* parla (gli autori parlano) nel libro?_ (si impersonale, il si sostituisce _lui/loro__, l'autore/gli autori_) 

Se c'è, con il verbo _trattare_, solo la particella _*si*_, senza preposizione, significa _parlare di_. 
Se c'è, con il verbo _trattare_, la particella _*si*_ + la preposizione *di*, significa _essere_. 

Nel tuo caso, il verbo _trattare_ ha il significato di _parlare di_, quindi non puoi mettere la preposizione _*di*_. 
_*di*__ che cosa *si* tratta nel libro_? non avrebbe senso, perchè equivale alla frase _che cosa è nel libro?_ (che non significa niente). 

Spero che sia chiara la differenza.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao a tutti,
Scusate: che mi sia sfuggito qualcosa , ma, sempre da non madrelingua, mi pare accettabile dire "In questo libro si parla/tratta di tal cosa ..."
Cf. Trattare in Treccani:*4.* Molto com. l’espressione impers. trattarsi di ... (e spec. si tratta di ...) per indicare l’oggetto di un discorso, l’essenza di una questione, la vera natura di un fatto, la cosa che più importa in un determinato momento: _vi dirò subito di che cosa si tratta;posso sapere anch’io di che si tratta?; devi pensarci tu, perché è del tuo avvenire che si tratta._​Quindi: "il libro tratta di tal argomento ", "in quel libro si tratta di tal argomento ",  "in quel libro viene trattato tal argomento ".

Matou


----------



## Psychodelica

Grazie a tutti, mi avete aiutato moltissimo!

Nel mio caso non *si tratta* D) l’uso del Si impersonale, non ho nessun problema con questa regola, è chiarissima! 
Mi pare che io abbia capito per istinto che ci siano 2 significati di questo verbo, ma non ne ero sicura... Non potevo cogliere queste sfumature di grammatica, però sentivo che c'era qualcosa che non va, non potevo spiegarlo.

Comunque, *Nino83* mi ha chiarito la situazione!


----------



## infinite sadness

Psychodelica said:


> Grazie a tutti, mi avete aiutato moltissimo!
> 
> Nel mio caso non *si tratta* D) dell’uso del Si impersonale, non ho nessun problema con questa regola, è chiarissima!
> Mi pare che io abbia capito per istinto che ci siano 2 significati di questo verbo, ma non ne ero sicura... Non potevo cogliere queste sfumature di grammatica, però sentivo che c'era qualcosa che non va, non potevo spiegarlo.
> 
> Comunque, *Nino83* mi ha chiarito la situazione!



Io continuo a pensarla come Matoupaschat, nel senso che tutte le frasi inizialmente postate sono grammaticalmente corrette, nonostante l'opinione contraria di alcuni.


----------



## Psychodelica

Scusatemi, ma questo verbo mi fa impazzire, vi giuro!

Mi sono rivolta al dizionario italiano-russo ABBYY Lingvo e cosa ho visto?

_trattare un tema_ - L'autore tratta un tema molto scottante (vuol dire discute)
_di che cosa tratta il film?_ _Il film tratta dell'amore - _Vuol dire qual è il soggetto, la trama del film?

Quindi, si usa con la "di" e senza la "di". Quindi, togliendo i soggetti, possiamo dire:

_Si tratta un tema molto scottante = si discute questo tema_
*Di che cosa si tratta nel film? Si tratta dell'amore* = cioè questo è l’oggetto di un discorso nel film.

Forse mi sbaglio? Aiutatemi! 

P.S. la domanda mi è venuta in mente quando cercavo di formulare una domanda su un'intervista. Nell'intervista si parla delle differenze della geopolitica statunitense e geopolitica russa. Volevo chiedere: di quali paesi si parla nell'intervista? però usando il verbo trattarsi.



infinite sadness said:


> Io continuo a pensarla come Matoupaschat, nel senso che tutte le frasi inizialmente postate sono grammaticalmente corrette, nonostante l'opinione contraria di alcuni.



Sì, probabilmente hai ragione, guarda la mia risposta.


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì, il verbo "trattare" si può usare con la "di" in maniera equivalente al verbo "parlare".

"Il libro tratta delle differenze geopolitiche tra Russia e Stati Uniti".


----------



## Psychodelica

Stop, ho notato uno sbaglio! Per quanto riguarda la mia domanda sull'intervista, devo dire:
_Di quali paesi si *parlano*? _Vero?

No, no, Si deve usare il plurale solo se non c'è la preposizione, giusto?


----------



## matoupaschat

Devi dire "Di quali paesi state parlando/si sta parlando/parliamo/(_si parla_)?".

Matou

Ma aspetta spiegazioni più dettagliate e pazienti...Io ho un problema con la tiroide e mi innervosisco fin troppo facilmente, scusami


----------



## Nino83

matoupaschat said:


> Cf. Trattare in Treccani:*4.* Molto com. l’espressione impers. trattar*si* *di* *[attenzione!! non trattare di]* ... (e spec. si tratta di ...) per indicare l’oggetto di un discorso, l’essenza di una questione, la vera natura di un fatto, la cosa che più importa in un determinato momento: _vi dirò subito di che cosa si tratta;posso sapere anch’io di che si tratta?; devi pensarci tu, perché è del tuo avvenire che si tratta._​



Esempio: 
_Dobbiamo affrontare una questione importante. Domani ti dirò *di* che cosa *si* tratta = domani ti dirò qual *è* la questione__/che cosa *è*._ 

Il significato è il seguente. Infatti la stessa Treccani mette questa espressione in un punto differente e riporta il significato di _"indicare l’oggetto di un discorso, *l’essenza* di una questione"_. 



Psychodelica said:


> _trattare un tema_ - L'autore tratta un tema molto scottante (vuol dire discute)
> _di che cosa tratta il film?_ _Il film tratta dell'amore - _Vuol dire qual è il soggetto, la trama del film?
> 
> Quindi, si usa con la "di" e senza la "di". Quindi, togliendo i soggetti, possiamo dire:
> 
> *Di che cosa si tratta nel film? Si tratta dell'amore* = cioè questo è l’oggetto di un discorso nel film.



In italiano il verbo _trattare_ è transitivo. E' probabile che _trattare di qualcosa_ possa dipendere da un francesismo poiché in questo caso, quel _*di*_ sembra più un articolo partitivo che una vera e propria preposizione (essendo il verbo transitivo). Il _*di*_ è una preposizione con i verbi intransitivi. 

Consiglierei, comunque, *che cosa si tratta nel film?*, sennò ci si confonde con il verbo _trattarsi di_. 
Se dici _che argomento si tratta nel film? = di quale argomento si parla nel film?_ 
Se dici _di che argomento si tratta nel film? = che argomento è nel film?_ (frase senza senso) 



Psychodelica said:


> Stop, ho notato uno sbaglio! Per quanto riguarda la mia domanda sull'intervista, devo dire:
> _Di quali paesi si *parlano*? _Vero?
> 
> No, no, Si deve usare il plurale solo se non c'è la preposizione, giusto?



No, il verbo va al singolare perché si tratta di (= è un) _si impersonale_ (che si usa con i verbi intransitivi o con i verbi transitivi senza complemento oggetto espresso). 

_Di quali paesi si *parla*_?_ = di quali paesi noi parliamo/la gente parla/voi parlate/loro parlano_? (Il verbo parlare non può essere passivo, i verbi intransitivi non possono essere passivi. La frase _"Di quali paesi *sono parlati*__"_ è sbagliata). 

Con i verbi transitivi con oggetto espresso si usa il _si passivante_ che ha un significato passivo. Solo i verbi transitivi ammettono la forma passiva. Il verbo si accorda con il soggetto grammaticale della frase di senso passivo (che equivale al complemento oggetto della frase attiva). 

_Nella riunione di domani *si tratteranno* argomenti importanti__ = importanti argomenti *saranno trattati*_ (Il verbo trattare è transitivo quindi la frase "_importanti argomenti saranno trattati__"_ si considera corretta). 

Per chiarire ancor più l'esempio e tornando alla frase oggetto della discussione: 
_che argomento si tratta nel libro/che argoment*i* si tratta*no* nel libro_? (verbo transitivo, _si passivante_, accordo) 
_*di* che argomento si parla nel libro/*di* quali argoment*i* si parla nel libro?_ (verbo intransitivo, _si impersonale_, niente accordo). 

Ciao


----------



## matoupaschat

[..]
Intanto, riguardo alla transitività o meno di trattare, leggi qui: http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/T/trattare.shtml e tanti altri, per esempio: http://www.lexilogos.com/italien_langue_dictionnaires.htm#.
In sostanza, qualsiasi verbo transitivo può essere usato alla voce passiva, anche con un si che in questo caso è passivante.
Anora peggio credo che in parlare di XXX, quel XXX è un oggetto diretto, almeno la proposizione lo è se XXX è un verbo o una completiva esplicita...
[...]
Ciao!
Matou


----------



## Nino83

Lasciando da parte inutili (in un forum che si occupa di lingue) risse e baruffe, qui si sta parlando di grammatica. 

Anche il dizionario del _Corriere_ conferma quanto dico. 

_Trattare qualcosa_ (caso accusativo, compl. oggetto, transitivo) = _discutere, occuparsi di_ 
_Trattarsi_ (vari casi obliqui, intransitivo) = _consistere, essere, essere necessario (se seguito da infinito)_ 

Il dizionario del _Corriere_ indica anche _trattare di qualcosa_ come intransitivo ma secondo me sbaglia in pieno (ed ha ragione in pieno la _Treccani_), perché il significato dato dal _Corriere_, "analizzare" (definito intransitivo), è pressocchè identico a quello di "prendere in esame, in analisi" (definito transitivo). Quindi, a mio avviso (e fa benissimo la _Treccani_), quando un _*di*_ non è neccessario, si tratta di articolo partitivo e non di preposizione. 

Poi, se qualcuno vuole suggerire a qualche studente straniero che dire _di che si tratta nel film?_ sia una frase corretta ed utilizzata nel senso di _di che si parla nel film?_, si accomodi pure e si prenda le proprie responsabilità.  

Saluti


----------



## francisgranada

Quindi se ho capito bene, _di che si tratta nel film_? potrebbe significare p.e. che nel film figurano due persone che trattano qualche argomento (tra di loro) ?


----------



## Nino83

Dico semplicemente che _trattare di qualcosa_ equivale a _trattare qualcosa_. 
_L'argomento di cui abbiamo trattato/l'argomento che abbiamo trattato_ (con il medesimo significato). 
Ma con la particella _si_ seguita dalla preposizione _di_, il significato è tutt'altro (_si tratta di una questione seria_ non si usa nel linguaggio comune, parlato e scritto, nel senso di _trattiamo una questione seria_, ma nel senso di _è una questione seria_). 
Se si vuol utilizzare la frase _di che cosa si tratta nel film?_ si rischia di essere fraintesi, perchè in questo caso si creerebbe una confusione tra il verbo _trattare_ ed il verbo _trattarsi di_ (tant'è che un altro utente non ha riconosciuto la frase _nel testo si tratta di tale argomento_ come corretta, o comunque con quel significato). 
Quindi, si può dire tranquillamente _oggi trattiamo di una questione seria_ (con il significato di _trattiamo una questione seria_, senza essere fraintesi) ma se si dice _si tratta di una questione seria_, il significato compreso da un italiano sarà quello di _è una questione seria_ e non che si sta affrontando una questione seria. 

Quindi, quando si utilizza il verbo _trattare_ con la costruzione impersonale, consiglio (vivissimamente) di utilizzarlo senza la preposizione _di_, se il proprio scopo è quello di essere compresi da tutti, senza fraintendimenti. 

Se lo scopo è, invece, di farsi comprendere da chi possiede e conosce a fondo la Garzantina (percentuale esigua), si può far come si vuole. 

P.S. 

Faccio notare che l'utente che ha posto la domanda non era a consocenza del verbo impersonale _trattarsi di _e che, quindi, questo chiarimento è stato molto utile (a mio avviso).


----------



## matoupaschat

Nino83 said:


> Dico semplicemente che _trattare di qualcosa_ equivale a _trattare qualcosa_.
> _L'argomento di cui abbiamo trattato/l'argomento che abbiamo trattato_ (con il medesimo significato).
> Ma con la particella _si_ seguita dalla preposizione _di_, il significato è tutt'altro (_si tratta di una questione seria_ non si usa nel linguaggio comune, parlato e scritto, nel senso di _trattiamo una questione seria_, ma nel senso di _è una questione seria_).
> Se si vuol utilizzare la frase _di che cosa si tratta nel film?_ si rischia di essere fraintesi, perchè in questo caso si creerebbe una confusione tra il verbo _trattare_ ed il verbo _trattarsi di_ (tant'è che un altro utente non ha riconosciuto la frase _nel testo si tratta di tale argomento_ come corretta, o comunque con quel significato).
> Quindi, si può dire tranquillamente _oggi trattiamo di una questione seria_ (con il significato di _trattiamo una questione seria_, senza essere fraintesi) ma se si dice _si tratta di una questione seria_, il significato compreso da un italiano sarà quello di _è una questione seria_ e non che si sta affrontando una questione seria.


No, tutto falso, mi dispiace, sei bocciato 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Beh, un secondo madrelingua che non sa leggere un dizionario, accidenti!!! In realta, un ennesimo, a..o 
Dunque scusa il ritarda, se ero intento a curare un po' la forma per rendere la risposta più leggibile perfino a un non madrelingua . 
La grandissima differenza che c'è tra Treccani  da una parte e [Sabatini-Coletti/Devoto-Oli/Zingarelli=dizionari]-[Serianni=grammatica] da altra parte è che il primo è più tradizionale, mentre gli altri 
sono più moderni, progressisti. Ma non posso né voglio crederci per quanto concerne la Treccani.

 Adesso vediamo:



* (Treccani)* - 4. Molto com. l’espressione impers. trattarsi di ... (e spec. si tratta di ...) per indicare l’oggetto di un discorso, l’essenza di una questione, la vera natura di un fatto, la cosa che più importa in un determinato momento: vi dirò subito di che cosa si tratta; posso sapere anch’io di che si tratta?; devi pensarci tu, perché è del tuo avvenire che si tratta; non si tratta soltanto di te, ma di tutti noi; si tratta di stabilire chi è che deve pagare; non si tratta di ora ma di molti anni fa; io penso che si è trattato soltanto di uno scherzo; pare che si tratti di un delitto; il danno è forte, si tratta di oltre duemila euro; è malato?, si tratterà di cosa da poco, spero;si tratta della dignità, della vita, ne va di mezzo o è in pericolo la dignità, la vita;quando si tratta della pelle, ...; ma, se non si tratta che di questo, ci vado io. ◆


*(Sabatini-Coletti=corriere*) - • *v.impers.* (*aus.* _essere_) [*non.sogg-v-prep.arg*]
*1* Consistere in qlco., essere questione di qlco.: _di che cosa si tratta?_; _si tratta di uno scherzo
_


*(Hoepli)*_* - **3* Nella forma impers. con valore esplicativoSi tratta di, l'essenza della questione, la sostanza del problema è: vuoi spiegarmi di cosa si tratta?; si tratta di questioni marginali;non è un capriccio, si tratta di una cosa seria!_
*(Garzanti) - *aus. _avere_

_​_*1.* discutere, esporre, sviluppare un determinato argomento, a voce o per iscritto:_trattare un tema, una questione, un problema_;_ trattare a fondo, superficialmente_ |*si tratta di...*, con riferimento all’oggetto di un discorso, di un’indagine, alla natura di un fatto:_ vi spiegherò di che cosa si tratta_;_ si tratta di cosa grave, di uno scherzo_​Più, non posso fare.​
Saluti altrettanto cordiali.

Fernand Bourgeois LSD


----------



## Nino83

Bene, allora correggo (vista la bocciatura). 


_che cosa tratta il film? = di che cosa parla il film? = di che cosa tratta il film? _
_che cosa si tratta nel film? = di che cosa si parla nel film? = di che cosa si tratta nel film? (quest'ultima è una versione raramente utilizzata con questo senso e mai sentita prima d'ora)  _
_di che cosa si tratta? = che cos'è (significato comune)_ 
_di che cosa si tratta? = di che cosa si parla (versione raramente utilizzata con questo senso)_


----------



## matoupaschat

Okay, così va bene, non ho mai detto di avere succhiato il latte materno italiano, quindi sulla frequenza di uso, credo a te, anche se tutte le forme sono comprensibili.
Sempre per pacare la discussione, per evitare il flame, mi pare più probabile che tu mi possa correggere la grammatica in francese che non in italiano, il latte (belga) della mamma era parzialmente scremato, e ciò spiega parecchie cose .

NB Ammettere i propri errori ti rende sempre più grande, anche quando non piaccia farlo. Quindi, sei un mito .

GattoEuropeo-ChatDeGouttière


----------



## Nino83

Un esempio che può essere comprensibile ai madrelingua è il seguente. 

_Si tratta di grandi questioni (intransitivo, si impersonale)/si trattano grandi questioni (transitivo, si passivante)_. 

_Sconsiglierei al mio peggior nemico di mettersi a giocare con temi quali  la trasparenza dei bilanci dei partiti e dei movimenti,  l’ineleggibilità, la legge contro la corruzione, il conflitto di  interessi. *Si tratta di grandi questioni democratiche* che non possono essere usate da nessuno per una guerra di posizione tra partiti vecchi e nuovi, movimenti compresi._ 

http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/2013/05/21/pd-ineleggibilita-per-grillo-o-per-berlusconi/601306/ 

E' chiaro che quando si usa la prima frase (*trattarsi di*) la si usi con il significato di *è/sono* (nell'esempio, il significato è, _sono grandi questioni democratiche_, e non, noi/voi/loro _trattiamo (di) grandi questioni democratiche_). 

_Durante questo incontro *si sono trattati* vari argomenti riguardanti il Diritto_. 
http://scuola.repubblica.it/veneto-...2013/stare-alle-regole/4953/?id_articolo=1875 

In questo secondo caso è chiaro il significato di _parlare di qualcosa_. 

Da qui, consiglio di utilizzare _si tratta di_ con il significato di _è/sono_ e _si tratta/si trattano_ (senza preposizione) con il significato di _parlare di_ (che poi corrisponde all'uso comune).


----------



## Odysseus54

Nino83 said:


> Bene, allora correggo (vista la bocciatura).
> 
> 
> _che cosa tratta il film? = di che cosa parla il film? = di che cosa tratta il film? _
> _che cosa si tratta nel film? = di che cosa si parla nel film? = di che cosa si tratta nel film? (quest'ultima è una versione raramente utilizzata con questo senso e mai sentita prima d'ora)  _
> _di che cosa si tratta? = che cos'è (significato comune)_
> _di che cosa si tratta? = di che cosa si parla (versione raramente utilizzata con questo senso)_



Io aggiungerei anche il significato di 
_
Molto com. l’espressione impers. trattarsi di ... (e spec. si tratta di ...) per indicare l’oggetto di un discorso_,_l’essenza di una questione, la vera natura di un fatto, la cosa che più importa in un determinato momento _come da citazione di Pato dal Treccani.

Esempio :

" Si tratta ora di decidere se sia piu' importante .. "


----------



## Nino83

Odysseus54 said:


> Esempio : " Si tratta ora di decidere se sia piu' importante .. "



Esatto. Come si era detto in precedenza, il verbo _trattarsi di_ seguito dall'infinito ha il significato di _essere necessario, bisognare, dovere_, insomma, una necessità.


----------



## Odysseus54

Nino83 said:


> Esatto. Come si era detto in precedenza, il verbo _trattarsi di_ seguito dall'infinito ha il significato di _essere necessario, bisognare, dovere_, insomma, una necessità.



Non solo con un verbo come complemento di argomento, e non solo col significato di 'essere necessario'.

Tu ammetti due significati (gli esempi che fai sono frasi interrogative, ma credo che ti riferisca anche a frasi affermative) :

_di che cosa si tratta? = che cos'è (significato comune) 
di che cosa si tratta? = di che cosa si parla (versione raramente utilizzata con questo senso)
_
Io aggiungo un terzo significato, che esemplifico :

"Quando si tratta di sicurezza , non bisogna badare a spese"



dove il significato non e' ne' quello di 'essere', ne' quello di 'parlare' in senso proprio.


----------



## Tristano

Allora, sarebbe corretto o no:

"Di che cosa tratta quest'annuncio"?
o semplicemente "Che cosa tratta quest'annuncio"?

E se ho capito bene, allora,
"Di che cosa si tratta quest'annuncio?"  e' sbagliato... ?

Grazie!

Tristano


----------



## Nino83

Si, esatto. 

Puoi anche dire: _di che cosa si tratta (si impersonale del verbo "trattare") *in* questo annuncio?_ (che equivale a _di che cosa si parla in questo annuncio?_), ma questa versione è molto meno usata (benché grammaticalmente corretta).


----------



## Tristano

E tra queste due possibilita'?

Di che cosa tratta quest'annuncio?
Che cosa tratta quest'annuncio"?

Sono uguali?


----------



## Nino83

Si, entrambe sono molto comuni.


----------



## Re della Strada

francisgranada said:


> Quindi se ho capito bene, _di che si tratta nel film_? potrebbe significare p.e. che nel film figurano due persone che trattano qualche argomento (tra di loro) ?


No, direi che ha semplicemente il senso di: «quale argomento è trattato nel film», senza necessariamente che uno o più personaggi ne parlino apertamente (ad esempio si segue la vita in un criminale, quindi «si tratta di criminalità in questo film».
Questa espressione è comune in affermazioni del tipo «qui si tratta di te e me, non degli altri», perché nessuno direbbe, in un'accesa discussione «qui stiamo trattando del nostro matrimonio».


----------

